# Ferries



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy New Year to all. This year for the first time we would like to go out to the continent on a single ferry crossing instead of the usual return. Reason being we want the freedom to come back when it suits us, has anybody had a problem with this on their way back?
Would crossing times make a difference? I know this is not life threatening but you guys have done and I have not. Thanks in anticipation. 

Penti.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

We did just that this year. Went out with one firm and back with another. Booked the return on the internet (local village library in this case; 1 euro for 1 hours use;bargain) two days before we came back because we are under the impression that if you book within 24 hours of travel it gets very expensive. However we booked with no problem. You have to pay by CC and if you are at all nervous about using your CC over the net then be aware. I just went and cleared the history and internet cache on the machine I used before left it No good if they have a key logger running but I think the chances of that in a small village are pretty remote.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Penti

I think i'm correct in saying that it is invariably a lot more expensive booking single fares, so heres another possible option for you....

Book a return crossing with Seafrance.com using the fully ammendable at no extra cost 'freedom' ticket for your return portion and use the latest return date and time that you know you will be back by.
Then simply ammend the return sailing as req'd at no extra cost. You will even get a 10% MHFacts discount off the fare when booking online :wink: .

Of course, this won't work if you want to return with a different operator or a different route.

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Penti said:


> Reason being we want the freedom to come back when it suits us, has anybody had a problem with this on their way back?
> Would crossing times make a difference?
> Penti.


Hi

It obviously depends on how flexible you want to be in your return crossing but we go to France 3 or 4 times a year and very rarely return on the crossing we've booked.

Having said that.
It is always earlier than the booked date and we turn up for the same time ferry.

We will book for say a six weeks stay but turn up anywhere between the fourth and sixth week.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry crossing*

Hi

I am out here in Italy with only an outward ferry.

As I have my laptop, I am not worried about using a credit card to pay for return - alhough I do have Tesco deal tokens with me and the Italian Express Post.

If you are worried about using a credit card on a public PC, phone the ferry operator to book.

Look at www.saynoto0870.com for the geographical number.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Came back (one way only) on the 08:28 channel tunnel crossing with an 8.3metre van for £76 in mid December which I didn't think was bad as I only booked it a week in advance.



Andrew


----------



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Ferry Flexibility*

Thanks to all who replied to my query, I think we will go for booking a return well in advance of our proposed return time, and come back sooner. Good idea thanks, Penti


----------

